# D2G SBF/ROOT/RSD Download & Guide Links



## ElectroGeek

***Last Updated March 29, 2012***
I thought I would put all these links together for everyone.
Also there is a FAQ section at the bottom of this post.

Droid Forums Mirror
XDA Mirror
_____________________________________________________________

If there are dead links or credit due, let me know and I will do my best to fix it...
_____________________________________________________________

*** DO NOT OTA the .629 official update ***​
Bootloader has been changed and there is NO ROOT EXPLOIT.
There is NO WAY of returning from this OTA
There is no SBF available.
*!*!*!*TRYING WILL BRICK YOUR PHONE INDEFINITELY*!*!*!*​

_____________________________________________________________

_*Standard Disclaimer:*_​
_*Rooting your phone VOIDS THE WARRANTY. Rooting Your phone is against your TOS with your carrier(with few exceptions). Rooting your phone will put you in a position where you CAN NOT rely on your carrier's customer service dept.*_​
_*Neither I, nor anyone in this forum, nor anyone other than you (the person modifying YOUR phone, breaking YOUR contract with YOUR carrier) is responsible for any damage to your phone.*_​
_*WARNING:*_​_*THERE BE DRAGONS HERE...*_​
FAQ Frequently Asked Questions
http://www.droidforu...d.php?p=1815763

EZ CD SBF method (THIS WORKS GREAT. A MUST HAVE)
http://www.droidforu...-ezsbf-d2g.html

SBF Flash for unix based operating systems (unix, Mac osX, etc.)
Recomended for this post by x13thangelx
http://blog.opticald...pdates.html?m=1

--->D2G SBF 4.5.608(GB)
http://rootzwiki.com...full-sbf-45608/

--->D2G SBF 4.5.607(GB) download and install instructions
http://rootzwiki.com...607!#entry68187

***Multiupload site down***
--->D2G SBF 2.4.29(Froyo)
http://www.mydroidwo...ll-rsdlite.html

--->D3 root
http://www.psouza4.com/droid3/

--->RSD Lite 5.4.4
http://cmw.22aaf3.co...SDLite5.4.4.zip

--->Motorola Drivers 5.4.0
http://www.motorola....river_5.4.0.exe

__________________________________________________________

CM9ICS [ALPHA][KANG]
--->User Thread
http://rootzwiki.com...D2G#entry517054

--->Developer Thread
http://rootzwiki.com...-Cyanogenmod-9-[UNOFFICIAL]-for-Droid-2-Global-(ICS/4.0.3)---Update:-3/15/12#entry467557

---> Current build for CM9ICS [ALPHA][KANG]
http://synibox.info/...2G-03272012.zip

Developers: MrB206, x13thangelx,  bikedude880, JCalvin
__________________________________________________________

CM7GB [Nightlies][KANG] RevNumbers
--->User Thread
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/4922-CM7-for-Droid2-Global-User's-Thread#entry113470

--->Developer Thread
http://rootzwiki.com...hp?/topic/3069-[DEV_THREAD]Droid-2-Global-CM7-with-Gingerbread-Leak-Kernel#entry70459

--->Current build for CM7GB [Nightlies][KANG]
Latest build by x13thangelx
http://goo-inside.me...GB-20120320.zip

Developers: RevNumbers, x13thangelx
__________________________________________________________

***instructions on CM7Froyo***
***Thread Name MISLEADING***
http://rootzwiki.com...hp?/topic/6331-[Rom]-Cyanogenmod-7-For-The-Motorola-Droid-2-Global-::-V7.1.0-(9-Oct-2011)#entry152764

Instructions on HEXEN (Froyo) Final
http://www.droidforu...d.php?p=1588440

Instructions on Angel Rom
http://rootzwiki.com....php?/topic/86-[ROM][Global]-AngelRom-v0.7.5#entry988

Instructions on MIUI GB
http://rootzwiki.com...hp?/topic/2145-[Rom]-Miui-For-Droid-2-Global-1.10.21-(Needs-.606-Or-.607-Gingerbread-Installed!)#entry48801

Instructions on Apex Rom GB
http://rootzwiki.com...hp?/topic/4717-[ROM][D2G]-ApeX-2.0.0-Release-Candidate-(RC4)-(10/10/2011)#entry108223

Instructions on Liberty Rom Unofficial
http://rootzwiki.com...p?/topic/10664-[ROM][PORT]-Liberty3-D2G-2.0---Unnofficial-(11/29/11)#entry259893

Increase battery life by underclocking/undervolting
(overclocking instrutions in here also)
-via x13thangelx
http://rootzwiki.com...ing#entry221402

Possibly useful stuff...
Liberty toolbox, market apk fix, etc
http://www.jrummy16.com/jrummy/

FAQ section:
These are important excerpts from posts I have read. I will try to keep this section to the point.
___________________________________________________________

How do you enable sideloading of apks on your AT&T phone?


> This link explains it all...
> http://forums.androidcentral.com/sh...w to enable sideloading on rooted AT&T phones


For app conflict resolution.


> Wipe cache partition
> Wipe Dalvik cache
> Fix Permissions
> 
> If that doesn't do it,
> 
> Use titanium backup.
> Batch backup all your user apps.
> Wipe data and factory reset your current rom.
> Verify the problem exists before re installing your personal apps (don't use the market app untill the end of this process).
> If the problem exists, I would sbf back to stock and start over from scatch.
> If the problem goes away, start restoring your user apps/data one at a time in titanium backup to try to replicate the problem. It could be just one app or more than one conflicting with eachother.
> If you can identify which app(s) are causing the problem, uninstall the app(s) and download them again from the market (or other source) to install them fresh.
> 
> This may solve your problem. If not, then either try using other apps or doing without the problem apps (assuming you can identify the offending apps).
> 
> As always, every device is different (even the same model, running the same rom, with the same apps installed) and sometimes there are unusual problems for individual phones.


Question posed by ME










ElectroGeek said:


> Yes, look at the latest zip you have on your sd card
> 
> otherwise, no.


____________________________________________________
Question posed by : vlambrecht on xda

This is regarding the new .608 gb sbf


> So, I can flash that over my current install of Foryo + root + Clockwork?
> 
> Also, what about the unlocked status of the phone?
> I have no idea how it is unlocked. Is there any way I can tell if the phone has been truly unlocked?


Answered by : sd_shadow On xda


> Yes you can flash it with what ever you have or don't have
> You will have to reroot after with petes root tools
> Once unlocked the phone is always unlocked can't be locked again
> Sbfs and roms don't touch that part of phone


Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120320 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## ElectroGeek

Saved for future use.

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120105 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## x13thangelx

Wouldnt hurt to add sbf_flash as well since its the sbf method for *nix. Its as simple as opening a terminal, cd'ing to the directory with sbf/sbf_flash then typing "./sbf_flash <name of sbf>"


----------



## MrB206

Do you guys think Pete's tools will work on the D4 when it comes out? That's likely to be my next phone.


----------



## x13thangelx

I doubt it, Theyve already patched the root exploit it uses.


----------



## MrB206

Lame. I wonder if anyone will find a good root option for us laymen.


----------



## MrB206

The answer would be 'yes'. djrbliss found the D4 exploit (which I've already downloaded for when I get my D4): http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2012/02/11/rooting-the-droid-4-a-failed-bounty-experiment/


----------

